# Cheapest MI-T



## jimmyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

I just checked 1fast400 to see when the Underground Labs formula would be restocked and now it just says out of stock.  I missed ordering it the first time and now I am bummed because it was a great product .  Where can I find MI-T the cheapest price if they don't restock it?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

jimmy it has come to my attention that it will be restocked one more time at 1fast by tomorrow or wednesday.  After that,,, I only know of the gasparinutrion.com  M1T but it is expensive.  I doubt you'll find another M1T at 10.00 a bottle anywhere else after this last shipment is gone at 1fast.  Its ok to cry bro. I know I am.  I never tried it before and now if I like it after I order it tomorrow I'll be upset that I will never see it at that price again.


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks.  If they dont restock it I think I will go with the Legal Gear brand.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Legal Gear brand?  come on bro... feed me.  Where did you see it and how much?


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 2, 2004)

www.dpsnutrition.com  43.95 for 80 10mg pills.  Underground labs are only 5mg each so  it's not that bad of a deal.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2004)

Very good Jimmy thanks bro. So you figure its about double the price to that of Underground Labs when you break it down yet cheaper then Gaspari without question.  His prices are insane.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 3, 2004)

I get the Gaspari Nutrition stuff for $39.99 a bottle of 90 10mg caps.
That's CHEAPER than 43.99 for 80.
Try Kilosports.com they carry it.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 3, 2004)

The trucking company got our crap going to the wrong place, lucky me, we will have it in friday.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 3, 2004)

since some people are talking about this not being legal for all that much longer what is the shelf life on a bottle of this stuff in different forms?  Thanks


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 3, 2004)

Normal conditions, 2-3 years, if vaccum sealed and thrown in the freezer, 4 years


----------



## X Ring (Feb 3, 2004)

hmm sounds good,  on the liquid form, is it's shelf life increased at a certain temp besides freezer temps like in a fridge?  I might be able to get it vacuum sealed but I dont know and I am not ready to take this now kinda b/c I am new to PH and b/c I am living at home with my parents this year and my little brother and the moral dilemmas here tell me I shouldnt do this at home. Thanks


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> I get the Gaspari Nutrition stuff for $39.99 a bottle of 90 10mg caps.
> That's CHEAPER than 43.99 for 80.
> Try Kilosports.com they carry it.




Im 19 Kilo says u have to be 21 to buy this stuff do they check it? before i bought a BB gun and i went to buy some BB`s online and when the shippment came the UPS guy wuddent give it to me because i was 17.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2004)

you should not be taking M1T at 19 anyway, it's basically a steroid.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Prince.  19 is still too young but we're getting better people!!!  I'm used to seeing 15-17 year olds asking anabolic questions in the anabolic area.  what a sin. sin sin sin.   I will not go off on my tangent on why 19 is too young so I'll for "once" leave it for Prince to answer.  I just offend people anyway on this topic.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> I get the Gaspari Nutrition stuff for $39.99 a bottle of 90 10mg caps.
> That's CHEAPER than 43.99 for 80.
> Try Kilosports.com they carry it.



SL69,, I couldn't find Gaspari products under kilosports.  ??????  Are you saying you buy from Gaspari but kilosports carries the product also but by a different name?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> you should not be taking M1T at 19 anyway, it's basically a steroid.




Say "hypothetically" i wanted it. Do they make you sign to recive the shipment?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

Iron,, why don't you do what I did when I was your age.... worse case scenerio tell your mom it's a regular supplement and have her sign for it.
Other thing is,,,Put it in your fathers name.  I'm 41 and have never been questioned regarding my age.  If you want it so bad, go through another company that doesn't have that age requirement.


----------



## SRC (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey dudes,
Powernutrition.net has M1T by a company called Advanced Methyl Technologies for $30 per bottle (60 tabs, 10mg's). Check it out.
Hey 1 Fast Mike, is anyone currently producing/selling a transdermal M1T, is that possible???


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 7, 2004)

Transdermal M1-t would be against the point.  The M of M1-t is methylated, which is to allow higher absorbtion through the liver.  Transdermal or topicals dont pass through the liver like an oral.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea baby...soak that liver up wit da sheeit!!! hahahaha 
Seriously,, I hope this stuff isn't dangerous. Your all starting to scare my sorry ass.  I'm starting to second guess my decision to buy 6 bottles of this M1T.   

Don't think me a wuss peeps.  I've had a bad experience using Anabolic steroids when I was younger.  I abused the hell out of them and took mega stacks of orals and injectables.  I just got a flashback of the doubled over in pain pees I'd percervier through and I don't want to go back to those days again.  I read of another  possible side effect: agressiveness which again,, I don't want to go back to.  Well I bought it so the deed is done but I can damn well guarentee I'll be takin the minimal dosage for sure.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 7, 2004)

I would put M 1T in the same league as dbol as far as liver hepatoxicity, but it is really unkown.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

Same as Dbol?  I never had any sides from Dbol and would take like 6 a pop! That is good news.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 8, 2004)

over on 1fast400 they have the bottle of M1t but say that it is "preorder"  I wanted to get some other stuff there too but odnt want to pay shipping twice.  Do I have to preorder it or will he have enough coming in?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Yea I ordered it from 1fast the other day and saw that "preorder". I was under the impression that it would have been in last thrs or friday.  I guess not.  Anyhows...no big worry.  I'm a patient man. when it gets here I'll start it. Until then I'll just keep sucking up more info on it to scare myself some more.  lol


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

It is now in stock, Mike said it came in late Friday afternoon, it will ship tomorrow.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Prince but it's all cool, I never order anything that I needed "yesterday".  I always allow time for problems and the US Mail.  I really think the United Parcel Service should really stop running the 1st leg of their mail runs by Poney Express and just use trucks from the beginning process to the end(doorstep).  To think,, it was only a year ago that I'd go to the mailbox to get my mail but had to bring a shovel too to clean up the horse manure.  Now they are finally reaching my mailbox by mail truck so that is a start.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

I was just letting you two know that it is now in stock and no longer on "preorder" status.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 8, 2004)

cool thanks guys I just wanted to get everything at once  hopefully they still have it


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

I know and I'm very appreciative my man.  I'm only saying that I have no problems with 1fasts service.  They are still number one.  Sorry Prince.  I'm rambling a bit this evening.  Just bitch slap me!!!

Off the subject Prince your Avi Pic looks Outstanding. Excellent work my man.  You look like you should run a bodybuilding Forum.  You should look into that.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

X,,, here is the deal when ordering online.  When you place an order for several products, you only pay shipping and handling charges once.  One of 2 things would happen if one or more of the products are on back order,  They will either hold off the entire order until it's all together(which isn't done very often, that is bad business)  OR they will send you what they have in stock with a note stating the rest of your order is on back order and will be sent on a given date.   You don't pay twice my man if you order it all at once.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Off the subject Prince your Avi Pic looks Outstanding. Excellent work my man.  You look like you should run a bodybuilding Forum.  You should look into that.  lol



thanks!

I was actually thinking about starting up a forum.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

As well you should!!  Design it to be EXACTLY like this one man!!!  The geek that runs this one did a great job!!!  Did you ever see his pictures??  Man you'd laugh!!    hahahahahaha


----------



## X Ring (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah i have had that happen but I have had companies charge me twice which is definitely not cool on principle.  just wanted to check now I have to go and order some stuff, how quick are they when they have stuff in stock


----------



## firestorm (Feb 8, 2004)

Can you say expedient?  If you can it normally takes as long to say it as it does for them to ship it!  hahahaha  Ok well not that fast but I received my order in 3 days and that included Martin Luthor Kings Birthday!!   I ordered on a Sunday and had it by Wednesday.  I think Mike delivered it himself!!!! hahahaha
Go find the thread in here called:  "1fast400 does it again" and you will be pleasently surprised to find out that everyone has raved about his unbelievable service.  If you live in the USA, and you order today I will go out on the limb and say you will have it NO later then Friday but in all probability probably sooner.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 10, 2004)

well looks like I am the asshole now.  1fast400 is out of stock on M1-T, what a stupid procrastinating jerk I am.  Thats what happens when you take to long researching.  Was that Mike's last batch??


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> well looks like I am the asshole now.  1fast400 is out of stock on M1-T, what a stupid procrastinating jerk I am.  Thats what happens when you take to long researching.  Was that Mike's last batch??



wow, that did not last long...according to what he told me it was his last batch, but he said this last batch should last around a month. 

try asking him via email and let us know!


----------



## billyzane1 (Feb 10, 2004)

I just talked to the guys at 1fast400. Yes they are out, but they said they are getting more tomorrow.

THEY ALSO SAID THIS IS NOWHERE NEAR THE LAST SHIPMENT, UNTIL THEY ARE TOLD NOT TO SELL IT ANYMORE....IF EVER.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by billyzane1 *_
> THEY ALSO SAID THIS IS NOWHERE NEAR THE LAST SHIPMENT, UNTIL THEY ARE TOLD NOT TO SELL IT ANYMORE....IF EVER.



Did Mike say that?

or are you talking about other brands of M1T?

I was referring to Mike's own brand, Underground Labratories M1T.


----------



## billyzane1 (Feb 10, 2004)

*UG Labs M1T*

Hey Prince,

Yes I was referring to that one. I called them cuz I freaked when I saw the post that they were out.

Dennis said a shipment is arriving tommorow of the Underground Labs bottles.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

hmmm...interesting cause Mike told me that once he sold out of his last shipment he was thru and would not have any more made...wonder if he changed his mind.


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 10, 2004)

I got 3 bottles on the way.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 10, 2004)

wow thats great, Prince I remember what Mike said but I hope what others are saying here is true, I am definitely ordering up.  I cant let that happen again.  thanks guys


----------



## biggmike777 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have been reading the forums for about a month, but I know have something to say so I registered. Bodybuilding.com now has higher power m1t for $9.89 for 60 5mg caps and 120 5mg caps for $18.99. These are even cheaper than underground labs, and in stock right now.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

http://bodybuilding.com/store/hp/m1t.html
Damn...


----------



## X Ring (Feb 11, 2004)

is this quality comparable to underground labs, does anyone know?  I would like to suport Mike b/c he seems like a good guy but if they have it and Mike doesnt that kinda dictates where i get it


----------



## maze (Feb 12, 2004)

They usually sell good quality, I used the regular HigherPower 1-test with great results.  

Yesterday I ordered a M1T bottle ($10) and a transdermal NO ($19)  ... < $30 for a 4 week cycle !!!


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

what kinda dose of M1t are you taking that one bottle is going to do it for you for 4 weeks?


----------



## maze (Feb 12, 2004)

10 mg... I respond very good to drugs in general.. for example I cant take ephedrine (to strong for me) and regular 1-test were 200mg with great results.

One thing to add is that i will take Liv.52 while on the cycle ... and for PCT I will use Nolvadex.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

cool thanks maze


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

I remember MIke saying "in a thread HERE" that this last shipment was IT.  NO more nada!!  Fear from law suits or something to that nature.  That is why I'm looking for "the next" cheapest brand.  If he changed his mind then there is no reason in the world to look elsewhere!


----------

